# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >   I have to share the titles of four new books from 4 of my favorite authors that will be out this summer.
 > 
 > James Lee Burke-RAIN GODS.
 > 
 > Carlos Ruiz Zafon who wrote THE SHADOW OF THE WIND has a new

## amyb

I have to share the titles of four new books from 4 of my favorite authors that will be out this summer.

James Lee Burke-RAIN GODS.

Carlos Ruiz Zafon who wrote THE SHADOW OF THE WIND has a new title THE ANGEL'S GAME.

Tom Rob Smith who debuted about a year ago with CHILD 44 now has written THE SECRET SPEECH.

And the wonderful and great Pat Conroy's SOUTH OF BROAD  will appear in August. Enjoy, Amy

----------


## andynap

Child 44 was great- can't wait for the new one. Conroy shot his you know what a long time ago. He can't have anything left. We shall see.

----------


## MIke R

child 44 just came out in paperback

----------


## andynap

I am waiting for the movie. Alan Arkin is too old to play the lead but he was made for the part. I could see Philip Seymour Hoffman is that role. So many parts. Where is the movie??????????

----------


## rivertrash

Thanks for the heads-up, Amy.  I love Burke and Conroy (was it Conrack?) and I thoroughly enjoyed Child 44.  Not familiar with the other guy.

----------


## phil62

Hi Dick, THE SHADOW OF THE WIND is a book from Spain. Very special tale about a boy, a book, and the author. Read about it on line a bit-it hooked me fast and I was thrilled that someone on Flamands walked up to me about 5 years ago and said, you look like a reader and  YOU HAVE TO READ THIS BOOK. Do not give it back, your job is to pass it on and I did and then I did. I still think about it.

----------


## julianne

Amy, we share a love of reading and often, it seems, enjoy the same books. Run; don't walk; and get "The Secret Speech" by Tom Roy Smith. He paints scenes with a harsh reality. This book follows Leo Demidov (from CHILD 44) and is as engrosing. The choice between devotion to principles and survival is dramatically illustrated. Couldn't put it down.

----------


## amyb

I hope Andy Nap sees your post as he too loved the debut novel, CHILD 44!  I was going to pick up SCARECROW tonight but will opt for THE SECRET SPEECH instead.

----------


## andynap

I am way ahead- I already ordered The Secret Speech from my library.

----------


## amyb

Of course you did!

----------


## andynap

Well it's not coming in until 6/13 so I can finish what I am currently reading.

----------


## MIke R

give this a look see...


The Ancient Shore
Dispatches from Naples
by Shirley Hazzard and Francis Steegmuller


not on any best seller list but a very interesting account of time in Naples...I brought it in on a hunch and it is selling well...

also brought this in and it too is doing well

http://www.amazon.com/Finest-Hours-G.../dp/1416567216

----------


## andynap

Grazie

----------


## amyb

Checked my library branch and I am NEXT on THE SECRET SPEECH list! YES!! After Julianne's glowing report I am really looking forward to my notification that the latest Smith book was returned.Amy

----------

